# Pushbike newbie help please!



## georgeandpeppa

Hi all, I recently brought a second-hand BMC AC02 hybrid bike for riding to work and pottering around town.

It needs a little tlc, good lube n clean mainly, but the one thing that's bugging me is it has two different brand wheels on, the front is an Alexrims x2100 which came on the bike out the factory and the rear is a Shimano. Been looking for n Alexrim x2100 to match the front but no joy so been looking for a pair, saw a pair of DT Swiss but not sure how to tell if they would fit my bike? Asked the seller he wasn't sure either. 

Any guidance/help or recommendation of a wheel set would be much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## The happy goat

Rims DT Swiss R522D 700 x 35 were standard on the later ones so they should fit as the frames haven’t changed.

I suppose it depends on the age? Your best bet is to look at Evans, another bike shop or even BMC and see the specs.

I hope this helps.


----------



## georgeandpeppa

The happy goat said:


> Rims DT Swiss R522D 700 x 35 were standard on the later ones so they should fit as the frames haven't changed.
> 
> I suppose it depends on the age? Your best bet is to look at Evans, another bike shop or even BMC and see the specs.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks!

I did see the R522 thing but cant seem to find a used set anywhere.

Their just seems so may different types etc leaving me very confused!


----------



## Oats

There's two bits to it, the hub and the rim. Check the hub size (probably 130mm) and axel type fit (if you are using a different hub), and then check the rim is the right number of spokes for the hub (and the diameter you want!). It takes a fair bit of equipment and skill to set up a wheel from scratch so probably best to get a rim and hub and built. You'll also need a cassette tool to remove the cassette. Or buy the new wheel with one on, and use the old wheel on the turbo trainer.


----------

